# Ottawa NWR Hunt



## stosh (Aug 4, 2004)

My son was drawn for 11-17 for the Ottawa NWR hunt. I went to a Magee Marsh hunt a few years ago, and know what that entails, but was wondering how the ONWR works. Is it the same system where they tow you out in boats and you row to the blind and set up, or is it different? Also, the possibility is that we may not be able to use the draw, so I may be up for an offer.

Doggie


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

you will not be towed out. you will pick a numbered ball and that is your spot . they have deer carts for any long walks to help w/your deeks and boats by your area if you need them at your assigned area. i will be there that day too.


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

If your not going to use the permit, I'd glady take it off your hands.


----------

